# Cream Soda Lovers?



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I do have to say cream soda is definitely my favorite pop...I would rather drink a good cream soda then just about anything(except beer,scotch and milk). I especially like to try new ones and see how they compare. 

Recently when I was driving through the U.S. on my way to school I found possibly the best cream soda I have ever had. It is call Sprecher fine brewed Cream Soda. It is made in Glendale Wisconsin and they claim there special ingredient is raw Wisconsin honey. 

I was just wondering if there are any other cream soda lovers out there om Clubstogie land?


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

I too, love cream soda. especially from WISCONSIN!!! WOOOOO!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sprechers is good stuff....have had more than 1 while herfing in Wisconsin. :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I like cream soda too but tend to lean towards the microbrews or the ones with cane sugar only. I also like a good sarsparilla.

scottie


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Along the same lines, anyone ever had "Green River"?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Along the same lines, anyone ever had "Green River"?


Phosphate soda. It foams when it touches ice cream. Very sweet but oh so tasty.

scottie


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Nope but I've heard of it...We have a very limited selection up here in the great white north:hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

volfan said:


> Phosphate soda. It foams when it touches ice cream. Very sweet but oh so tasty.
> 
> scottie


Lotsa good memories of "Green River Floats" as a kid....simple times.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

The Sprecher brewery has a good line of pops.

The cream soda is good, the orange dream is delicious too.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_River_(soft_drink)


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_River_(soft_drink)


Hmm...inspired the naming of a CCR album, thats powerful stuff:r


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

Cream Soda plus DE Chateau Real, mmmm, my got to evening relaxation combo

I am trying to cut down my weight so swicthed to diet soda a while ago. I did a blind tasting of all the diet cream sodas (had a friend set it up for me as not to sway me towards one brand). There were a bunch, microbrews from my local wholefoods, A&W, multiple store brands, etc (if I remember I had 9). The winner, Albertsons Diet Cream Soda and it was not even close. I NEVER bought generic soda before but now I dont care, fridge is packed with this Albertsons stuff (and there is probably not a drop of Vanilla or honey in it, but it tastes wonderful... for diet)


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd say the best store brand I've had is IBC

Kinda fun, I've been I.D.ed twice now because of the way they package it in clear bottles with no label in a six-pack. (I have yet to be pulled over by the cops because of it). http://www.ibcrootbeer.com/ibc_cs.aspx


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Love creme soda and Green River too! A trip to the store is in order!


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

hmm...do I smell cream soda box pass coming up???


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm a fan of Barq's red cream soda myself....pity it's impossible to find down here.

It's all good though, when I go back north to pick up a car soon, I'm loading the trunk up


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

schweppes cream soda.. hmmm hmmm


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Had to show I.D.? Wow... :ss



413X said:


> I'd say the best store brand I've had is IBC
> 
> Kinda fun, I've been I.D.ed twice now because of the way they package it in clear bottles with no label in a six-pack. (I have yet to be pulled over by the cops because of it). http://www.ibcrootbeer.com/ibc_cs.aspx


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Cream Soda is awesome. I remember drinking it from small (12oz?) bottles back in the mid-late 60's when I was kid. I remember you could also get flavored ones--or at least I think I remember that. I wonder what brand they were. I think my Dad used to get them at a gas station. This was in the western burbs of Chicago.

We still buy the A&W Cream Soda all of the time and usually have some in the house.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

My favorite was Town Club:tu


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

The best cream soda I've ever had is Jones' Soda (http://www.jonessoda.com/files/about.php) made with pure cane sugar instead of high-fructose corn syrup. They're based in Seattle, WA. Give them a try - you won't be disappointed!!! :tu :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

TheTraveler said:


> The best cream soda I've ever had is Jones' Soda (http://www.jonessoda.com/files/about.php) made with pure cane sugar instead of high-fructose corn syrup. They're based in Seattle, WA. Give them a try - you won't be disappointed!!! :tu :tu


No, you won't. Jones Cream Soda, is like the Mexican Coke of the Cream Soda world. DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELICIOUS! :dr


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Darrell said:


> No, you won't. Jones Cream Soda, is like the Mexican Coke of the Cream Soda world. DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELICIOUS! :dr


Thanks for the suggestion I've seen this at the local grocery store:tu


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had Jones...I don't find it to be that good, to me it seems too chemically. But to each there own. I would definitely suggest trying Sprechers if you havn't already. But I think I will look into maybe putting together a cream soda/cigar pass. Any thoughts????


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like Sprechers or Sioux City, the later being much harder for me to find these days, but they also make a mean Sarsaparilla :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"How about a Fresca?" :r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I think the best crean soda I've ever had was Dr Brown's Cream Soda a couple weeks ago in Reno. I have about 2 cream sodas per year as I am not the biggest fan. And truthfully I drink about 40 sodas of any kind per year.. But in 1 week I drank 5 of them. Literally like some sweet cream was poured in right before being served.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Prefy said:


> . I would definitely suggest trying Sprechers if you havn't already. But I think I will look into maybe putting together a cream soda/cigar pass. Any thoughts????


I've never tried Sprechers (never even seen it) but I'm a fan of Cream Soda msyelf 

I dig the IBC/A&W/Jones versions but never soon too many other brands available.

I think a cream soda pass would be cumbersome though as packaging it so as not to cause breakage would be tricky.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> I like Sprechers or Sioux City, the later being much harder for me to find these days, but they also make a mean Sarsaparilla :tu


Sioux City Sarsaparilla is great!

For cream soda I enjoy either Boylan's, IBC or Sprechers.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

As a kid I used to drink Faygo Cream Soda. Faygo is mostly local to Michigan although it's been around since 1907. Haven't had any as an adult. In fact I haven't even thought of it for years until I read this tread. Tomorrow I think that I will go out and find some cream soda to drink. Thanks for another slippery slope.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Darrell said:


> No, you won't. Jones Cream Soda, is like the Mexican Coke of the Cream Soda world. DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELICIOUS! :dr


:tpd:This is by far a great taste!!
I grew up drinking a "blue" in a clear glass no labeled bottle ,cream soda, I don't even remember the name.
I guess it will always be my favorite.:dr


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I do love a nice smoke and an iced glass of cream soda. Belive it or not, we used to have a soda store next to my house. I think it was 6 or 7 dollars for a case of soda. You'd grab a plastic case when you came in, and walk around the store filling it up with what ever flavors you wanted. Then you'd get a credit back when you returned the case and bottles.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

robofan said:


> As a kid I used to drink Faygo Cream Soda. Faygo is mostly local to Michigan although it's been around since 1907. Haven't had any as an adult. In fact I haven't even thought of it for years until I read this tread. Tomorrow I think that I will go out and find some cream soda to drink. Thanks for another slippery slope.


I was stunned to find Faygo down here in Florida....I practically grew up on the stuff myself...those good ole 33c 16oz bottles in the supermarket...always warm, but we didn't care, because redpop > all (strawberry soda).


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

robofan said:


> As a kid I used to drink Faygo Cream Soda. Faygo is mostly local to Michigan although it's been around since 1907. Haven't had any as an adult. In fact I haven't even thought of it for years until I read this tread. Tomorrow I think that I will go out and find some cream soda to drink. Thanks for another slippery slope.


Man I loved that stuff when I was a kid. The best part was that you could get a 20oz for the same price as a 12oz Coke or Pepsi product. Made that paper route money stretch much farther. Probably why I went with the Charleston Chew over the Snickers too.


----------

